# Signatures ive made for A Volvo Forum. (56k Beware)



## Hfry (Sep 19, 2006)

Here are a bunch of Sigs. ive made for users on a Volvo Forum.














































































































































Leave some Comments!


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

cool,i like them


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 19, 2006)

cool dude you have some photoshop magic

love the aol guy lol


----------



## JJP (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, they're all awesome, good job.


----------



## JoaoC (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't know why, but I'm getting a really hard time opening the links :|


----------



## duncanp (Oct 3, 2006)

cool, but you use scan lines way too much


----------



## Hfry (Oct 3, 2006)

Dont mind The Scan Line Pattern.  Plus I can take cred. For 90% of the Patterns Used in the Sigs. I made. So ride on thanks for the Comps.  Later


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2006)

for my taste 90% of them are overloaded with detail.
I think less would often mean more.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2006)

ok,.. just in case i did sound too negative in that last comment: I do like the last of them . 
For improvements i would say make the last "o" of "volvo" more visible (shining through a bit maybe?) and reduce that dreamy out of focus effect on the car.
 But that is just MHO.


----------



## me inside (Oct 19, 2006)

I hate volvoes....the editing is neat though!


----------

